# New book about orchids



## Guarceñosis (Aug 7, 2019)

This new book Entreflores Orquideas was lauched yesterday and the author is Daniel Piedrahita. The book contains 100 watercolors of his best and awarded orchids and the description of their culture. Daniel in by far the best non commercial orchids grower of Colombia. He has gotten several AOS awards. This book is in large format and artwork.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 7, 2019)

impecable


----------



## Guarceñosis (Aug 8, 2019)

Spanish and English languages.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 10, 2019)

How ar you going to distribute them and sell. 
It's exquisite. Hard work and a work of art


----------



## Guarceñosis (Aug 13, 2019)

Teresa Koncolor said:


> How ar you going to distribute them and sell.
> It's exquisite. Hard work and a work of art


I let you know later.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Aug 16, 2019)

Teresa Koncolor said:


> How ar you going to distribute them and sell.
> It's exquisite. Hard work and a work of art


Hi Teresa, if you are interested in the book, please contact Patricia Escobar, her email [email protected] .
By now they are selling directly.


----------

